# Rat hours away from birth. concerned question.



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

As the topic says, I have a rat that is literally hours away from birth. She is still kinda walking around the cage, but when she does, she acts like one leg just doesn't work properly, and walks with it like she kinda falls as she puts weight on it. Is this normal? It's Kinda scaring me.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Yes, she is just fine, i guess it was just contractions? lol but yeah check out my other thread for some baby pics!


----------

